# Marathon Key Report



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Well we done our yearly vacation down to Marathon and man were the seas rough we stayed from Aug 1st through the 14th and I think we had 2 days toward the end where the seas were 2-3 most of the time they were 3-5+. Done a few dives the first week with very little vis and killed a few Mangroves and Hogfish. The second week was a little better we found a spot about 10 miles southwest of Marathon that was clear everyday we went. Water was around 45-55ft and so was the vis and Hogfish galore only if we would have found this spot the first week. Its was a good time away from work with good friends so that made up for everything.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job, where were all the bugs at?


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

We got around 70 but there on my buddies camera, piles of shorts down there this year!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I used to go to Marathon all the time and quit and started going to Ft Pierce. Used to be less people amd more bugs and way bigger too.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

thats a nice haul and hog fish sure are tasty1


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmnow thats what i'm talking about right there

oh so good ,you can't beat fresh hogfish.

TIM


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

That is a fine mess of hogfish you have there. What a trip.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Cool! I Have always wanted to fish down there.


----------



## Gator (Feb 8, 2008)

I've never tasted hogfish, what would you compare them to? Great haul


----------

